# I just got my $10,000 proof



## bigsneakertees (Nov 18, 2014)

I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


Wow, congratulations! I am really happy for you. 

What are you going to do with all that wealth, besides getting wasted to celebrate?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Got my $500 and I’m giddy. Can’t even imagine $10,000


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

12:10 pm est


----------



## Buckeye1986 (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

It just hit around noon.....time to spend it all on one family of four dinner and a quarter tank of gas....lol


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

How come I'm not worthy? I didn't get any messages, of $$, etc.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I was shocked they added it to weekend funds and able to cash it out.

Just imagine those long timers seeing 10k


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> It just hit around noon.....time to spend it all on one family of four dinner and a quarter tank of gas....lol
> View attachment 315088


Congrats. Don't get used to it. @bigsneakertees just received $10k.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Congrats. Don't get used to it. @bigsneakertees just received $10k.


Who's the guy here that posted 13k.....he's probably out car shopping


----------



## bigsneakertees (Nov 18, 2014)

Taksomotor said:


> Wow, congratulations! I am really happy for you. :smiles:
> 
> What are you going to do with all that wealth, besides getting wasted to celebrate?


Im going to buy me a high top van and live in it and kiss uber good buy and sell leather wallets by cta train stops . LOl .



kc ub'ing! said:


> Got my $500 and I'm giddy. Can't even imagine $10,000


Congratulations for your hard work , 4 1/2 years for that 10 , good by uber , and thanks for the fresh start with another hustle .


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 315104


Did you get a $2 tip?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 315104


I'll trade you!!!!

Congratulations!!! Jackpot for you


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

The Texan said:


> How come I'm not worthy? I didn't get any messages, of $$, etc.


Based on number of trips, I think over 2,500 was the $100 threshold.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> I'll trade you!!!!


Just in time.....Bank of America was calling me everything but my name for my low balance. Car payment, auto insurance and phone bill all came in at the same time....


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Just in time.....Bank of America was calling me everything but my name for my low balance. Car payment, auto insurance and phone bill all came in at the same time....


Yep...perfect timing for me also....have similar bills due next week.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> It just hit around noon.....time to spend it all on one family of four dinner and a quarter tank of gas....lol
> View attachment 315088


Thanks for the heads up, just downloaded it!!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Yep...perfect timing for me also....have similar bills due next week.


So the question is.....are we all going to go be an Ant today, or take a well deserved Saturday off?

I'm going out to work in my garden...


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Mine was $500.00, I’m going to keep my electricity on. You ?


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Just in time.....Bank of America was calling me everything but my name for my low balance. Car payment, auto insurance and phone bill all came in at the same time....


Been there, ugh!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> So the question is.....are we all going to go be an Ant today, or take a well deserved Saturday off?
> 
> I'm going out to work in my garden...


I'm taking off....the first and only paid day off in the shuffle business.



OCUberGuy said:


> Thanks for the heads up, just downloaded it!!


You're welcome...enjoy the day


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

$100.00


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> $100.00


With $100 ? You must live in Fantasyland


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Irishjohn831 said:


> With $100 ? You must live in Fantasyland


I know people


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

are you able to instant pay ?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Yep got my 500 in cashed it out immediately although I find it funny under the rules it says you can't cash it out.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So how does one become eligible for this?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Just got notification that my "driver appreciation money" was on the way. Took me a few seconds to open the app, instant pay the cash, then transfer it from my business checking to other accounts. (just in case)


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> So how does one become eligible for this?


Have 2500, 5000. 10k, 20k or 30k rides completed by 1/12019 and be on good standing as of today


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


It's your lucky day, I'm the uber rep who usually calls and offers rewards, but you get another $1,000.00. I just need you to leave that $10K in your uber driver account and verify your username and password so I can make it $11,000.00


----------



## Road Warrior45 (Oct 3, 2018)

Happy to get my 100 bucks. Feeling a little cheated 500 rides from 500 bucks. Probably could have been there in a month and a half too. You know if uber was smart they would keep these tiers active. Who wouldnt do a bunch of rides for 10k. Did my 4500 rides in a little over a year. If my lyft rides had been uber I would have had the 5k rides. I do 5 times more uber than lyft though.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Irishjohn831 said:


> It's your lucky day, I'm the uber rep who usually calls and offers rewards, but you get another $1,000.00. I just need you to leave that $10K in your uber driver account and verify your username and password so I can make it $11,000.00


that's so WRONG!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Road Warrior45 said:


> Happy to get my 100 bucks. Feeling a little cheated 500 rides from 500 bucks. Probably could have been there in a month and a half too. You know if uber was smart they would keep these tiers active. Who wouldnt do a bunch of rides for 10k. Did my 4500 rides in a little over a year. If my lyft inrides had been uber I would have had the 5k rides. I do 5 times more uber than lyft though.


if I add uber and lyft together after 2 1/2 years I'm just short of 20000 rides. It woulda been nice to buy a new car.... I got my $1000 today hurrah!!! I was really worried they were scrUber me out of it...


----------



## Kurko (Dec 20, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Mine was $500.00, I'm going to keep my electricity on. You ?


Nope got 100 for 4200 rides
gas probably shut off any day now. cold weather and snow this weekend may have saved me a few days owe the bastards 388.i should be happy got 100 but not really..240 more a month because Chicago gas prices went up 75 cents in last two months got me sour...bought the Tesla stock low got to have a little hope for the future.



Kurko said:


> Nope got 100 for 4200 rides
> gas probably shut off any day now. cold weather and snow this weekend may have saved me a few days owe the bastards 388.i should be happy got 100 but not really..240 more a month because Chicago gas prices went up 75 cents in last two months got me sour...bought 100 worth of tesla stock low got to have a little hope for the future.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

When Uber gives free money to old time drivers (remember they dont have to) even when they are hurting financially, none thanks Uber for the good will gesture but will immediately condem Uber for every little thing.


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

I want to pass around some “big ups!” to everyone that got some of that driver appreciation money from Uber and Lyft. There are not a lot of companies that hand out bonus money on the regular and while some folks here don’t seem to think it’s enough or worth the effort, please name the companies that have given more to their employees (which we are not) than these rideshare companies. I’ve seen companies that if they gave you a Christmas or End of Year bonus of a couple hundred bucks, you did well.

To those resilient enough to put in the time and effort to get $10K... much respect is due. I wish I had known about this a couple of years earlier... no, let me rephrase that... I should have started a couple of years earlier (I knew about the pink mustache but I wasn’t feeling that at that time), I could’ve rolled that $10K too. As it is I got $1000 from each (10K+ rides for each in about 2.5 years) which is manna from heaven and unexpected. So I’m good. 

I dare them to leave that 20K rides bonus open.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Did you get a $2 tip?


Yep. I haven't driven for two weeks except for a couple of hours on Thursday. The tip came in yesterday, but yeah when I do drive a full shift, I tend to get tips..










No I do NOT give out water, candy or mints.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


Congrats bro


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

thankful for my hundred & thankful i didn't do 7,000+ more rides for a bigger "bonus"

far as im concerned they 4-5 short every ride & owe me 16,000+ lol

bet they'll never release the # of drivers who got each reward its pre ipo so no disclosure needed sure it can't be many.

10K can put $ down on a house or buy 2 beaters to give 10K+ more rides congrats & spend wisely i suggest a 2010-2015 minivan for those xl fares & no depreciation just repairs lol


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> So how does one become eligible for this?


You are a bit late to the game, unfortunately. :whistling:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> You are a bit late to the game, unfortunately. :whistling:


Yep, I received something like this a while ago. Just wasn't sure what the deal was this time around.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> So how does one become eligible for this?


You needed to have * TWENTY THOUSAND or more *Life Time Rides to have qualified for the $10,000 cash bonus.

10,000-19,999 Rides to qualify for $1,000 cash bonus
5,000-9,999 Rides to qualify for $500
2500-4,999 Rides to qualify for $100

So yeah that drop off from $10,000 and $1000 is massive to say the least!



AveragePerson said:


> When Uber gives free money to old time drivers (remember they dont have to) even when they are hurting financially, none thanks Uber for the good will gesture but will immediately condem Uber for every little thing.


Nobody is giving Uber Thanks because we all know they are up to something. This is the proverbial "Give a Dog a Bone" strategy. They are cutting rates nationwide so this is a way to keep some folks around by giving them cash bonuses.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Still waiting for a screenshot of $10,000 proof.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


The more trips one has done. The more they got effed by uber. Theres literally an inverse relationship there. That being said if dara and travis were euthanized on live tv for our enjoyment, it still wouldnt be enough appreciation.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Road Warrior45 said:


> Happy to get my 100 bucks. Feeling a little cheated 500 rides from 500 bucks. Probably could have been there in a month and a half too. You know if uber was smart they would keep these tiers active. Who wouldnt do a bunch of rides for 10k. Did my 4500 rides in a little over a year. If my lyft rides had been uber I would have had the 5k rides. I do 5 times more uber than lyft though.


$10k payout is doing 20,000 rides. That would be nearly 5 years for u as long as ur car can withstand all those mileage


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm a at 3600+ and didn't get anything...8>O

They don't love the monkey any more...

Rakos


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> So the question is.....are we all going to go be an Ant today, or take a well deserved Saturday off?
> I'm going out to work in my garden...


For the first time ever Uber put me off line, cause I exceeded 12 hours or driving. I was out till 2:30 am last night. Saw a guy blowing another guy, right in the lights of my car. :confusion:

And this morning at 6 I went out but Uber told me I had to go home.

I think I need a psychiatrist...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> For the first time ever Uber put me off line, cause I exceeded 12 hours or driving. I was out till 2:30 am last night. Saw a guy blowing another guy, right in the lights of my car. :confusion:
> 
> And this morning at 6 I went out but Uber told me I had to go home.
> 
> I think I need a psychiatrist...


Hopefully you weren't having an out of body experience.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Hopefully you weren't having an out of body experience.


I really can't tell...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Taksomotor said:


> Saw a guy blowing another guy, right in the lights of my car. :confusion:


Better than having that happen inside your car....

I had some pax do that in my back seat and then some as a noob....:confusion:

2:30 am Saturday club hours...


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Funny thing is as much as we appreciate the extra money.....it's more $millions being spent that UBER does not have....LOL.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Funny thing is as much as we appreciate the extra money.....it's more $millions being spent that UBER does not have....LOL.


I would not worry about their millions. As long as they spend them on drivers I totally support that, even though I am getting any of that generous donations.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Funkmeister said:


> ...There are not a lot of companies that hand out bonus money on the regular and while some folks here don't seem to think it's enough or worth the effort, please name the companies that have given more to their employees (which we are not) than these rideshare companies. I've seen companies that if they gave you a Christmas or End of Year bonus of a couple hundred bucks, you did well....


There are a ton of companies out there that provide regular bonuses to their employees. Google "Fortune 500 companies" and there is your list. I would bet every one of them provide annual bonuses to the majority of salaried positions. The company I work for isn't even on that list and yet I receive a guaranteed 15% bonus every year... non-management position. My last year bonuses (including incentives) totaled close to 75% of my annual base salary (yes, my total compensation almost doubled). Bonuses are a very common component of salaried compensation packages.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> When Uber gives free money to old time drivers (remember they dont have to) even when they are hurting financially, none thanks Uber for the good will gesture but will immediately condem Uber for every little thing.


Seriously? After driving for 5 years and seeing how they've changed the rules to make it better for me, I see 30 or 40 go out every week just due to flat rate surge. So take 30 a week from me and then give me 500 should make me happy? Glad to have gotten it but still think they are amoral scrum.


----------



## HardworkingGuyinVegas (Apr 28, 2019)

Just bought a 4 bedroom 2 story house in a very beautiful, quiet neighborhood in Las Vegas. Used my 10k savings for downpayment and so this 10K appreciation reward I am receiving is definitely more than appreciated. Thank you, Uber! All the hard work pays off!!!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I can't wait to see all the threads next year, "Uber appreciation payout costing me $_______ in taxes".....


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Mine was $500.00, I'm going to keep my electricity on. You ?


Glad your life has changed.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

So we have ONE $10,000 screen shot from a "new member" with exactly 2 posts..............hmmmmmmmmm.................


----------



## Velos1 (Apr 8, 2019)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


Yeah man, Uber is buying driver.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Road Warrior45 said:


> Happy to get my 100 bucks. Feeling a little cheated 500 rides from 500 bucks. Probably could have been there in a month and a half too. You know if uber was smart they would keep these tiers active. Who wouldnt do a bunch of rides for 10k. Did my 4500 rides in a little over a year. If my lyft rides had been uber I would have had the 5k rides. I do 5 times more uber than lyft though.


Same here, I was right at 4,500.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


Aaaaaaaaand that's part of the problem. Drivers thinking that a dollar is a "big one".


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> So we have ONE $10,000 screen shot from a "new member" with exactly 2 posts..............hmmmmmmmmm.................


I noticed the exact same thing. Looks sketch!


----------



## TuPadre (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> It just hit around noon.....time to spend it all on one family of four dinner and a quarter tank of gas....lol
> View attachment 315088


I received a nice little bundle myself, but the question I have to ask is, why do you guys get slugged $0.50 as an instant pay fee? 
Über charges you every time they pay you? WTF is that all about?

.


----------



## Atticus Finch (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm in Canada and I got my $13,340 big ones.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I received a nice little bundle myself, but the question I have to ask is, why do you guys get slugged $0.50 as an instant pay fee?
> Über charges you every time they pay you? WTF is that all about?
> 
> .


Those people didn't want to wait a week for "free" transfer but opt to pay that $0.50 for the instant transfer.



TuPadre said:


> View attachment 315585


Damn, how many trips is that? 200,000?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

To all the shills reading this...
I’ll gladly suspend any derogatory or what may seem disparaging remarks or comments once that bonus $ hits my account...

Until then..


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


That's great, how many trips completed in your trip history to get the 10K?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> So the question is.....are we all going to go be an Ant today, or take a well deserved Saturday off?
> 
> I'm going out to work in my garden...


Good for you. I grow Lemons, Mangoes, Dragonfruit, Avocados and Boysenberries. Adding a Naval Orange tree soon. Gonna be a good crop this year on account of all that rain. Do you grow anything?

I received $100, which amounts to a night of driving. Took the day off to do some grilling.


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

Road Warrior45 said:


> Happy to get my 100 bucks. Feeling a little cheated 500 rides from 500 bucks. Probably could have been there in a month and a half too. You know if uber was smart they would keep these tiers active. Who wouldnt do a bunch of rides for 10k. Did my 4500 rides in a little over a year. If my lyft rides had been uber I would have had the 5k rides. I do 5 times more uber than lyft though.


I was under 100 trips away from 5K when they announced the rewards money. Got $500 though


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Good for you. I grow Lemons, Mangoes, Dragonfruit, Avocados and Boysenberries. Adding a Naval Orange tree soon. Gonna be a good crop this year on account of all that rain. Do you grow anything?
> 
> I received $100, which amounts to a night of driving. Took the day off to do some grilling.


I have a 20' X 16' greenhouse. Inside I grow;

*Spices:* Stevia, Oregano, Lemon Thyme, Lemon Verbena, Thyme, Basil, Rosemary, sage.

*Peppers*: Bell, Gypsy, Jalepeno, Mole, Scotch Bonnet, Habanero, Ghost Pepper, Scorpion, Cayenne, Gypsy, Hot Hungarian Wax, Banana Peppers, Spanish, Thai Chili, Serrano, Poblano....and I'm always importing new species.

Also in the greenhouse I grow Tiger Baby Watermelon.

Outside the greenhouse I grow:

10 species of tomatoes.

*Beans*: Scarlet Emperor, Yard Long, Horticultural, Pinto, Black, Rattlesnake, Kentucky Wonder, Wax, and Fava.

*Peas*: Sugar Snap pole and Cascadia bush.

*Greens*: Mustard, Spinach, Swiss Chard, Collards.

Corn, wheat, buckwheat, Quinoa, tomatillos, zucchini, yellow squash, Mexican squash, Mammoth Grey Stripe Sunflower.

Kohlrabi, Broccoli, Brussels Sprouts.

Trees: Peaches, Bing Cherries, Rainier Cherries, Italian Plums, Hazelnut

Bushes/shrubs: Blueberries, raspberries, strawberries.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

$10k is sweet and am sure a lot of sweat was invested, when cabbing I hooked up a family with another driver for out of town trips and collected $500 bonus from the driver.

All because I was polite and they liked me on a short trip and trusted me.



Lissetti said:


> I have a 20' X 16' greenhouse. Inside I grow;
> 
> *Spices:* Stevia, Oregano, Lemon Thyme, Lemon Verbena, Thyme, Basil, Rosemary, sage.
> 
> ...


Do all Stevias taste the same? the ones I have had at whole foods etc have a fake taste.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


Congrats !!! Enjoy !!! Rate cuts are coming to make up for all of our rewards.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

My back flared up and the doc told me take 2 wks off, the 13k will come in handy


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

x100 said:


> $10k is sweet and am sure a lot of sweat was invested, when cabbing I hooked up a family with another driver for out of town trips and collected $500 bonus from the driver.
> 
> All because I was polite and they liked me on a short trip and trusted me.
> 
> ...


I tend to grow the Candy Leaf species by Bonnie Plants.










I but them and all my spices as starts every year as opposed to most of the rest my garden being heirloom. I get them at Kroger (Fred Meyer) in the garden section.

The wider leaf Stevia plants do have a different taste and I would say they do have an odd after taste.










https://bonnieplants.com/how-to-grow/growing-stevia/


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Don't forget taxes on that extra money, no extra write offs for that!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I have a 20' X 16' greenhouse. Inside I grow;
> 
> *Spices:* Stevia, Oregano, Lemon Thyme, Lemon Verbena, Thyme, Basil, Rosemary, sage.
> 
> ...


Impressive. Hoping to get a greenhouse this summer.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Impressive. Hoping to get a greenhouse this summer.


If you have any skills, build it as opposed to buying it. I built mine for $200. A 20' X 16' greenhouse would cost thousands to buy.
A simple wood frame structure with clear vinyl siding










or Construction Visqueen does the trick.










My greenhouse is temporary. When I move to Jersey, I'll build a permanent one with the vinyl siding.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> If you have any skills, build it as opposed to buying it. I built mine for $200. A 20' X 16' greenhouse would cost thousands to buy.
> A simple wood frame structure with clear vinyl siding
> 
> View attachment 315766
> ...


I'm pretty handy with PVC. I'll probably use that, some shrink wrap and lattice to make it look purdy.

When are you moving to Jersey?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

corniilius said:


> I'm pretty handy with PVC. I'll probably use that, some shrink wrap and lattice to make it look purdy.


Visqueen....it will stand up to the wind. Plus use thin rope to throw over the top of the plastic after you staple it down to create outer "ribs." Also use heavy grade PVC, not the cheap schedule 20. This structure actually weighs a lot after its completed. You don't want it sagging or falling over because of water accumulating in pockets on the roof, which does happen, likewise snow. You HAVE to beat the snow off the roof of these greenhouses. A lot of maintenance, but worth the profits come harvest time.



corniilius said:


> When are you moving to Jersey?


When I finish school. Hoping for a year or two...


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Visqueen....it will stand up to the wind. Plus use thin rope to throw over the top of the plastic after you staple it down to create outer "ribs." Also use heavy grade PVC, not the cheap schedule 20. This structure actually weighs a lot after its completed. You don't want it sagging or falling over because of water accumulating in pockets on the roof, which does happen, likewise snow. You HAVE to beat the snow off the roof of these greenhouses. A lot of maintenance, but worth the profits come harvest time.
> 
> 
> When I finish school. Hoping for a year or two...


Thanks for the tip. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Twin said:


> I was under 100 trips away from 5K when they announced the rewards money. Got $500 though


Wow, that sucks! 100 trips could be just a week of riding, and such a huge difference in $$


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

TuPadre said:


> View attachment 315585


They have a higher level than 20,000 rides for $10,000 apparantly


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


Don't tell the relatives or they'll be coming a knocking.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


-That's your proof?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Just in time.....Bank of America was calling me everything but my name for my low balance. Car payment, auto insurance and phone bill all came in at the same time....


Here I thought you were going to take me out to dinner and drinks with the cash, I'm pretty sad now.

We could take an Uber


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Here I thought you were going to take me out to dinner and drinks with the cash, I'm pretty sad now.
> 
> We could take an Uber


...And buy dinner with an EBT card..:wink:


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

We wouldn’t be going anywhere that accepts EBT cards


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> What are you going to do with all that wealth, besides getting wasted to celebrate?


Keep driving until it's all gone.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


Dont forget to save some for next years taxes, remember deposits for 5k- 10k and up are all reported to the IRS by your bank. Likely audit time for many uber drivers.


----------



## UberServant (Mar 10, 2016)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


I'm curious, how many rides have you given and over what period of time?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

corniilius said:


> Good for you. I grow Lemons, Mangoes, Dragonfruit, Avocados and Boysenberries. Adding a Naval Orange tree soon. Gonna be a good crop this year on account of all that rain. Do you grow anything?


What location you at?

Sweet potato, goji berries, jujube, orange, aloe vera, chili, and basil are about all I managet to keep alive during the 120F summer here in Phoenix.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> Wow, congratulations! I am really happy for you. :smiles:
> 
> What are you going to do with all that wealth, besides getting wasted to celebrate?


Mine went straight in to offset my tax bill...


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> What location you at?
> 
> Sweet potato, goji berries, jujube, orange, aloe vera, chili, and basil are about all I managet to keep alive during the 120F summer here in Phoenix.


I'm in Southern California. Near Disneyland.


----------



## UberC-Max (May 15, 2016)

I got $1000.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I got lobster.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> if I add uber and lyft together after 2 1/2 years I'm just short of 20000 rides. It woulda been nice to buy a new car.... I got my $1000 today hurrah!!! I was really worried they were scrUber me out of it...


How much money did you lose making almost 20,000 trips?
Guess what It's never and will never be about the # of trips with low cancel rate
It's about having less trips and high gross.
,With no tax driving high mpg car that will not help your rating. 
Getting a 1 bonus per trip is a huge gift and unbelievable coming from Uber 
It's also a fantastic achievmant for a hard working person to receive. 
But just like referring others to drive lots of trips is Uber misleading drivers 
Blindly accepting trips without thinking or knowing where you're going in search of a bonus that is built in cost drivers as much as $3 per trip
Experienced drivers can still make $500 in less than 10. Doing the opposite of what you're told has always been the wise choice when it comes to Uber


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> You needed to have * TWENTY THOUSAND or more *Life Time Rides to have qualified for the $10,000 cash bonus.
> 
> 10,000-19,999 Rides to qualify for $1,000 cash bonus
> 5,000-9,999 Rides to qualify for $500
> ...


And that's money they know they should have paid in the first place.


----------



## ldra02 (Apr 29, 2015)

I guess despite 4 years, my measly 1.4k rides isn't enough for anything.... bummer...


----------



## UberRochester (Apr 24, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> It just hit around noon.....time to spend it all on one family of four dinner and a quarter tank of gas....lol
> View attachment 315088


Is this just for Uber or Uber eats as well


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberRochester said:


> Is this just for Uber or Uber eats as well


I think regular Uber....over or close to 3,000 rides. I know a local driver here that got the $100 and was at 2,700 pax rides.


----------



## LovemySoul (Apr 30, 2019)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


How did you get $10k. I can't even get the $300 Uber owes me


----------



## Serby (Sep 6, 2017)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


Prepare some of that to go to the IRS. About $4000... Lol.


----------



## LateNightRides (Oct 18, 2018)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


Wish there was a way to find out how many drivers reached 20k. Has to be very few cuz you'd have to be full time (50+ hours) for at least 3+ years AND only be doing Uber and no Lyft cuz it would be near impossible to reach that level if you're splitting rides between the 2. Of course I'm speaking of the cities that began in Oct 2014. Fortunately Lyft 'fired' me 3 years ago so I reached 20k too ? Was a shocking happy day when that email came. The subject line said "10000 for you". I'm like 10000 what? Lol


----------



## UberRochester (Apr 24, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> I think regular Uber....over or close to 3,000 rides. I know a local driver here that got the $100 and was at 2,700 pax rides.


Do u know how to switch to Uber and not Uber eats


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberRochester said:


> Do u know how to switch to Uber and not Uber eats


Hello @UberRochester . In order to switch from Uber to Uber Eats, all you have to do is download the Uber *Driver* app from a play store like Google Play. If I remember correctly, Uber requires you to use a separate email for the driver account than the delivery account. Then complete all the required sign up fields, submit your documents and the wait for approval by Uber. Once everything is approved they will have you come down to one of their Greenlight Hubs, or one of their approved vehicle inspection facilities. Once your vehicle passes inspection, you should be good to go, pending any further city/state permits, documents, or stickers required. If you are going to switch to Driver as opposed to Delivery, this would also be a good time to download Lyft and complete the same requirements for them to become a driver on their platform. Its always most profitable to use both Uber and lyft as a rideshare driver.

Good Luck, and welcome to the forum :smiles:


----------



## Capone (Aug 31, 2018)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


That is cool! Uber/Lyft still suck (just not today). Congrats! You earned it!



UberRochester said:


> Do u know how to switch to Uber and not Uber eats


Click on the "hamburger" menu (three lines on top of each other) and you should see the option
I do Uber Eats soley now. Way less stress. Work 6am-9am, 11am-1pm or 7pm-9pm for the best results. People tip too! Got $2, $10, $2 on six back to back trips this Sunday 7pm-9pm, $35 after gas profit, but that was a lucky day. Good luck to you!


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

I got a thousand for completing over 10,000 trips over 4 years why do I get only paid a small fraction compared to those who got ten thousand bucks for completing 20,000?


----------



## Wingzking (Apr 30, 2019)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


How many trips do you have???



Capone said:


> That is cool! Uber/Lyft still suck (just not today). Congrats! You earned it!
> 
> 
> Click on the "hamburger" menu (three lines on top of each other) and you should see the option
> I do Uber Eats soley now. Way less stress. Work 6am-9am, 11am-1pm or 7pm-9pm for the best results. People tip too! Got $2, $10, $2 on six back to back trips this Sunday 7pm-9pm, $35 after gas profit, but that was a lucky day. Good luck to you!


$35???


----------



## Joseph43 (Apr 19, 2019)

I got a piece of shit thank-you card for making people fat.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> So the question is.....are we all going to go be an Ant today, or take a well deserved Saturday off?
> 
> I'm going out to work in my garden...


Hmmmmm . . . . .


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Hmmmmm . . . . .


Nope....this is all I have inside my greenhouse:



















However.......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cheaper than filling up 6 waterbed mattresses with enough Avgas. to fly to Central America and back in twin engine turbo prop at 300 feet.

Home Grow.


----------



## Thef9llowing (Aug 29, 2016)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


Spent all of mine already ?... all 10,000 of them


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

Please what's going in, I never got any money from uber. Driver for 3 years. I have not driven for months now please what is going on with the monies?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Uberdamsel said:


> Please what's going in, I never got any money from uber. Driver for 3 years. I have not driven for months now please what is going on with the monies?


You need to have made at least one ride in 2019 prior to the bonus announcement date.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Bubsie said:


> You need to have made at least one ride in 2019 prior to the bonus announcement date.


...and meet the minimum life time ride requirements.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Nope....this is all I have inside my greenhouse:
> 
> View attachment 321831
> 
> ...


Woah wedding Lissetti? We are moving to fast. We barely know each other.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

ldra02 said:


> I guess despite 4 years, my measly 1.4k rides isn't enough for anything.... bummer...


you didn't get your thank you badge?


----------



## medusa (Dec 25, 2016)

bigsneakertees said:


> I just got my cash. In my account $10,000 big ones .


WOW ! 10K I wonder if it wasn't a mistake of one too many zeros some bad accountant did? But then that should have been the fare's you were unpaid for for many years. Congrats though ..if it was a mistake it's theirs and they can't take it back.......enjoy..put some aside for the taxes and pop a cold one.


----------

